# Ratings keep going down



## JcUberDriverMtl (May 12, 2018)

Has anyone noticed their rating slipping? I have been driving for almost 3 years in Montreal. I have also noticed that their are way too many drivers on the road and has been that way for quite some time. I have been able to raise my rating from 4.67 to 4.89. That is the highest it has ever been except for the very beginning where everyone starts off with a 5.0. But since November 2018, I have yet to see a single 5 star rating. I have observed 4 three star and 1 four star but not a single 5 star in over let's say perhaps several hundred rides. I have also noticed some pax tipped but no 5 stars to go with the tip. Who tips and then doesn't rate 5 stars? I have not down anything different to warrant a decline but there does not seem to be any way to stop this steady but slow decline. Has anyone else noticed an unexplainable drop in their ratings and no matter what they do the trend simply will not reverse?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JcUberDriverMtl said:


> Has anyone noticed their rating slipping? I have been driving for almost 3 years in Montreal. I have also noticed that their are way too many drivers on the road and has been that way for quite some time. I have been able to raise my rating from 4.67 to 4.89. That is the highest it has ever been except for the very beginning where everyone starts off with a 5.0. But since November 2018, I have yet to see a single 5 star rating. I have observed 4 three star and 1 four star but not a single 5 star in over let's say perhaps several hundred rides. I have also noticed some pax tipped but no 5 stars to go with the tip. Who tips and then doesn't rate 5 stars? I have not down anything different to warrant a decline but there does not seem to be any way to stop this steady but slow decline. Has anyone else noticed an unexplainable drop in their ratings and no matter what they do the trend simply will not reverse?


I'm sure you've had a 5 star in the past couple of months.

I think the problem is you don't understand the rating system.
Watch this video closely. Guy explains it pretty well.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No 5 stars could be a side effect of drivers down rating pax for stupid reasons like he talked to me, he sat in the wrong seat, no cash tips, etc. Riders see their ratings go down and most likely will start down rating drivers as well for stupid things.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Read through the ratings posts. It explains it clearly. You ARE receiving 5 star ratings. You just don’t understand how it works


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

JcUberDriverMtl said:


> Has anyone noticed their rating slipping? I have been driving for almost 3 years in Montreal. I have also noticed that their are way too many drivers on the road and has been that way for quite some time. I have been able to raise my rating from 4.67 to 4.89. That is the highest it has ever been except for the very beginning where everyone starts off with a 5.0. But since November 2018, I have yet to see a single 5 star rating. I have observed 4 three star and 1 four star but not a single 5 star in over let's say perhaps several hundred rides. I have also noticed some pax tipped but no 5 stars to go with the tip. Who tips and then doesn't rate 5 stars? I have not down anything different to warrant a decline but there does not seem to be any way to stop this steady but slow decline. Has anyone else noticed an unexplainable drop in their ratings and no matter what they do the trend simply will not reverse?


If you have a 4.89 rating, it is mathematically impossible for you to have no 5 stars. In fact, the minimum number of 5 stars you could have (assuming 4 stars were all the other scores) would be like 465 or so. If you have any 1s, 2s, or 3s, you'd need even more 5 stars.

The video linked above is a good one. Watch it but it's a series. You have been noticing your 5 stars being replaced with 5 stars. The only time you gain another 5 (in the series) is if you get a 5 in the same spot that you received less than a 5 in the previous 500 trips. Seeing as how you have a 465/500 chance (at least) to get a 5 star where you have any other 5 star, the chances are low that you're going to notice a change.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I stopped caring about ratings a while back. Now driving has become less stressful and I don't give two shits about what pax think or feel aside from taking them to their destination safely. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I've run out of patience dealing with idiot passengers. They'd give me a dick rating for stupid reasons, like the a hole that gave me a 1* because he got dirty leaning against my car loading his own luggage. (You're in rainy Seattle. The car is wet and I drive on the freeway. I can't stop the car from getting dirty) 

I'd get pissed off and snap on them, I'd be in a shit mood when the next pax got in, and my ratings totally tanked. With Lyft, in 6 weeks my rating fell from 5.0 to 4.88 I really need a break from all this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> You're in rainy Seattle. The car is wet and I drive on the freeway. I can't stop the car from getting dirty


Lololol, same here in Portland.

Wife: You need to wash your car.
Me: I did wash it. 2 hours ago.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I've run out of patience dealing with idiot passengers. They'd give me a dick rating for stupid reasons, like the a hole that gave me a 1* because he got dirty leaning against my car loading his own luggage. (You're in rainy Seattle. The car is wet and I drive on the freeway. I can't stop the car from getting dirty)
> 
> I'd get pissed off and snap on them, I'd be in a shit mood when the next pax got in, and my ratings totally tanked. With Lyft, in 6 weeks my rating fell from 5.0 to 4.88 I really need a break from all this.


This is life in most industries when
U deal with the general public.

seriously, u have to come to terms with it
if u plan to continue.

Don't allow others to illicit an emotional response from u.


----------



## JcUberDriverMtl (May 12, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> If you have a 4.89 rating, it is mathematically impossible for you to have no 5 stars. In fact, the minimum number of 5 stars you could have (assuming 4 stars were all the other scores) would be like 465 or so. If you have any 1s, 2s, or 3s, you'd need even more 5 stars.
> 
> The video linked above is a good one. Watch it but it's a series. You have been noticing your 5 stars being replaced with 5 stars. The only time you gain another 5 (in the series) is if you get a 5 in the same spot that you received less than a 5 in the previous 500 trips. Seeing as how you have a 465/500 chance (at least) to get a 5 star where you have any other 5 star, the chances are low that you're going to notice a change.


If I have over 500 rated rides and I presently have 451 five stars, shouldn't the counter read 452 and one less star from 4 or 3 or 2 or 1?


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

JcUberDriverMtl said:


> If I have over 500 rated rides and I presently have 451 five stars, shouldn't the counter read 452 and one less star from 4 or 3 or 2 or 1?


You would need like 50 5 stars on average before one of them replaces one of the non-5 star ratings and you see the count change...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JcUberDriverMtl said:


> If I have over 500 rated rides and I presently have 451 five stars, shouldn't the counter read 452 and one less star from 4 or 3 or 2 or 1?


The counter drops off the oldest rating. If the oldest rating is a 5 and it gets replaced with a new 5, your rating stays the same.


----------

